# Divorce forces name change. Need your brain.



## Prinler (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey everyone!

I wish i was posting under happier pretense but my (ex)wife and I called it quits. I have all of the soap stuff and the business license that was in her name is no longer valid. I need/want to come up with something better anyway. 

I have been tossing some ideas around with my friends and have come up with a few niche ideas. Feel free to brainstorm with me.
I live in the Mojave desert.
Local ingredients that come from this area:
prickly pear cactus (I like this), bentonite clay, Sand, Goats Milk, Honey.
Things i will be producing:
Soap, Lotion, Bath tea, Shampoo, Conditioner, & Candles.

Names that are up for consideration:
Prickly Pear Soap & Candle Company
Desert Essentials
Prickly Pear Bath essentials

Can you guys post your thoughts?

THANKS!!!! <3

Steve


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 12, 2016)

I like the "Prickly Pear" part but the other parts feel a little...generic? 

Sorry to hear of your divorce.

Desert Essentials is also generic sounding to me.


----------



## Susie (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the divorce.

I think Desert Essentials sounds great because it is so generic.  

Is it just for women?  Not according to the name.

Is it just soap?  Not according to the name.

See what I mean?

I would, if I liked the Prickly Pear, use that in the logo.  I might even use that in the advertising:

"Want to not feel like a Prickly Pear?  Use our bath and body products!"


----------



## Prinler (Oct 12, 2016)

I feel the same way. Very generic.
The Prickly Pear Bath & Body Products. (soooo long)


----------



## Prinler (Oct 12, 2016)

Susie said:


> Sorry to hear about the divorce.
> 
> I think Desert Essentials sounds great because it is so generic.
> 
> ...



Oh i love it Susie! Thats a great idea for a logo.


----------



## spacecitysoaps (Oct 12, 2016)

Joshua trees didn't make the brainstorming list?!


----------



## Prinler (Oct 12, 2016)

We hate joshua trees here. I definitely do not want to name my company after them. LOL

I also plan on using prickly pear seed oil in my products. Only reason im leaning over that direction. 
Are there joshua tree products out there?


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 12, 2016)

Susie said:


> Sorry to hear about the divorce.
> 
> I think Desert Essentials sounds great because it is so generic.
> 
> ...



I really like this because I don't think Prickly Pear as the name really has label appeal.  Where as Desert Essentials is evocative of moisturising just in the name!


----------



## biarine (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry with your divorce, how about red sand beauty. Hope it helps


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 12, 2016)

Desert Essentials sounds very plain to me. The Mojave is called the high desert.  High Desert Essentials?

It's also a rain shadow desert.


----------



## newbie (Oct 12, 2016)

When I see the name Desert Essentials or High Desert Essentials, my first thought would be hiking equipment or something like that. The name would not attract attention as bath and body products, although if your main advertising is at fairs or a brick and mortar store, it would be more obvious. I am thinking of an internet search. 

I like the Prickly Pear thing, actually, but the word prickly immediately brings forth a thought of discomfort. Would that happen in general or am I overthinking it?

I am automatically attracted to "rain shadow" without having a clue as to why.


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 12, 2016)

High Desert Soapworks?


----------



## spacecitysoaps (Oct 12, 2016)

Prinler said:


> We hate joshua trees here. I definitely do not want to name my company after them. LOL
> 
> I also plan on using prickly pear seed oil in my products. Only reason im leaning over that direction.
> Are there joshua tree products out there?



Oh. Well then I guess that explains it.
IDK about joshua tree products, I just thought it was very characteristic of where you are from.


----------



## Susie (Oct 13, 2016)

I get the concern about the internet search, and I agree.  You need something in the name that ties you to B&B.

Dessert Essentials Skin Care?


----------



## FNG (Oct 13, 2016)

Irony and alliteration can help make a memorable brand name.  How about something like "Mojave Monsoon Bath & Body"?


----------



## TBandCW (Oct 20, 2016)

My vote goes to Prickly Pear Soap and Candle Company!


----------

